# Seeking Treatment in London



## TotallyPhazed (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi

I've made a conscious decision to try and actually do something rather than contemplate hopelessness and suicide over christmas/new year. So does anyone anywhere have any recommendations of treatment programmes or CBT specialists in London/Sth East UK area. My doctor is hopeless and finding out any information about treatment of derealization/DP is a fruitless task. I've tried contacting the Maudsley but had no reply.

I've tried the self-help stuff, the Linden Method, attempted distraction techniques, meditation, Thai Chi, Phobia Forums, and also tried psychotherapy (ages ago) and Seroxat. Everything helped inspire me and educated me about what was wrong ,but nothing changed my avoidance behaviour and derealization symptoms.

Any advice gratefully recieved, or maybe you feel the same ?


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

keep trying new things.cbt may be a gr8 help,if it isnt,try something else until you nail your dp.equally important is to avoid the triggers(drugs,booze etc).the linden method is a very generalized approach that has got mixed reviews from this site,so dont despair.tai chi didnt help??it must have relaxed you a little bit.learn swimming.do yoga.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tottally Pazed... just wondering how your time at the London Clinic went? Is it worth going? Did they ahve any useful advice?!

Thanks


----------

